# Post your internet speed!



## prowler (Nov 24, 2009)

I wanna know how fast everyone's speed it :3







http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Chris_Skylock (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Waffle (Nov 24, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

>


Wow... that is... not really fast


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Nov 24, 2009)

(school, lol)


----------



## Nuke85 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## prowler (Nov 24, 2009)

-


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## luke_c (Nov 24, 2009)

;-;


----------



## themini278 (Nov 24, 2009)

Average speed is about  40-80 kB/s


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 24, 2009)

problem with my internet is its too damn fucking latent






and yes, this is the closest server. it's usually higher, just its sort of peak time over here.


----------



## asdf (Nov 24, 2009)

I usually get around 150kb/s


----------



## Hakoda (Nov 24, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> I usually get around 150kb/s


I used to have this internet but then Comcast advertised an offer my parents couldn't deny. TV, Internet, & Phone for $100 for TWO years. I really didn't care about TV & Phone but now here's my internet:





When downloading something from a big server (Like Microsoft Site) I get 2MB/s. (max so far)

~ Jon


----------



## asdf (Nov 24, 2009)

jonjon95 said:
			
		

> asdf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, I might have to try to get my mom to switch then. We have AT&T for out internet and DirectTV for our TV. No home phone though.


----------



## Elias843 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Hatsu (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Mantis41 (Nov 24, 2009)

Mine is all over the shop. I am have Sky connect (DSL).

Today (tests run through speedtester.bt)
07:00, 6483 Kbps
19:00, 118 Kbps   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



23:00, 1704 Kbps

I am currently requesting a broadband MAC code so I can switch providers as the slow down during peak time is getting ridiculous. Sky have told me it is the BT traffic shaping that is causing the problem and that Sky have placed no restrictions on my connection. Despite numerous complaints to Sky it does not look as if they can do anything about it. As a result I am going to have to switch to BT who are the bastards who are causing the problem in the first place.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I use speedtest.net right now at 23:10 I get:






This can't be right as the maximum speed I am capable of is 7150Kbps. I am guessing there is a lot of caching involved in reaching this speed.

I dont have the image link, but I ran speedtest.net at around 18:00 today and was registiring about 450Kbs. So in 4 hours I have gone from 450Kbs to 30.25Mbs. 

Frustrated....... Just a little.......


----------



## Raiser (Nov 24, 2009)

Fufufufufufu..


----------



## Hypershad12 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have horrible speed!


----------



## olliepop2000 (Nov 25, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

>


niiiiiiiice


----------



## Westside (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 25, 2009)

Elias843 said:
			
		

>



^^
That definately aint no Lebanese provider


----------



## NickPDX (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Justin121994 (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## N00ByBo0 (Nov 25, 2009)

< before






 < Now :/


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 25, 2009)

*walks in*
*flaunts e-penis*




*walks out*


----------



## rikuumi (Nov 25, 2009)

lolz mine is fastest!!


----------



## asdf (Nov 25, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> *walks in*
> *flaunts e-penis*
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. I need to kill you now.


----------



## Raiser (Nov 25, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Wipes blood off face*

..Already did.


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Nov 25, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> *walks in*
> *flaunts e-penis*
> 
> 
> ...


Thats at university, that's not fair, they always have that fast internet because almost the whole school downloads shit and uses the internet :\


----------



## hvsep (Nov 25, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> *walks in*
> *flaunts e-penis*
> 
> 
> ...



UCLA internet > USC internet

USC = shit,


----------



## prowler (Nov 25, 2009)

-


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 25, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> *walks in*
> *flaunts e-penis*
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.


----------



## Bloodgod (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## HaniKazmi (Nov 25, 2009)

I must say I'm impressed, considering I'm paying for 8mb/s download and 0.4mb/s upload.


----------



## omarroms (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Elias843 (Nov 25, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Elias843 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yh, i know im lebanese just living in london, but i prefer to say im lebanese


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 26, 2009)

Elias843 said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are so cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uni:






Fail.  Still really latent, ping way to high, its a great problem here.


----------



## 67birdman (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## noONE (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm _quite_ pleased with my connection...


----------



## Issac (Nov 26, 2009)

Though I am using utorrents downloading in 770kB/s at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(i have a 8Mb ADSL :'( )


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 26, 2009)

I seen a thread like this not too long ago? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






My internet connection isn't that bad.


----------



## Sn4k3X (Nov 28, 2009)

wow some people dont even have 1 megabit/s :S


----------



## computerboy (Nov 29, 2009)

noONE said:
			
		

> I'm _quite_ pleased with my connection...



Why _quite_? Thats awesome speeds compared to mine.


BTW What's your BFH name and lvl?


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 29, 2009)

= 330 kilobytes a second down, 70 kilobytes a second up. Really hard to keep a positive ratio on private trackers.



Cheap-o Verizon DSL. Good enough I guess but I wish I had faster internet because I am downloading so many ISOs now. I'm still trying to convince my parents to get FiOS, I even asked my dad about it and he said the 2 year price of FiOS is the same we pay month to month for DSL... but nothings happening


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## ericling (Nov 29, 2009)

My country provider(streamyx a.k.a SCREAMYX) is very unstable...Some time it may make you scream like hell~
So this performance is quite rare


----------



## ericling (Nov 29, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> *walks in*
> *flaunts e-penis*
> 
> 
> ...



BLOODY HELL!!
I wana killllllllll you~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *bush~*


----------



## Fiefjuh (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Waffle (Nov 29, 2009)

@ school


----------



## vjgbatemp (Nov 29, 2009)

£12 a month


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2009)

O2 broadband for €20 a month


----------



## vjgbatemp (Nov 29, 2009)

Ireland 1 said:
			
		

> [/URL][/img]
> 
> O2 broadband for €20 a month








i used to have an o2 connection too. 8Mbit/s. if you have an o2 sim card (which you can get for free) it costs 7£ a month.


----------



## watex5 (Nov 29, 2009)

Eircom 
Meh, I should get new internet lol


----------



## prowler (Nov 29, 2009)

-


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> vjgbatemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know i did it with my old one and they blocked me. I had to put this one under my mas name.


----------



## vergilite (Nov 29, 2009)

i fail YEAH!


----------



## Mr.Positive (Nov 29, 2009)

I got a nice Ping result.


----------



## vjgbatemp (Nov 29, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> vjgbatemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, i meant the home broadband is cheaper if you have an o2 sim card, i gave them my friends o2 cell number and the cost goes from 13 to 7£ per month.


----------



## Searinox (Nov 30, 2009)

I should've just walked up to the local speedtest server and LAN'd with it. =S



Thank my USB wireless stick for about 400ms of that lag.


----------



## prowler (Nov 30, 2009)

-


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 2, 2009)

I usually download at about 300 KB/s and upload around 40 KB/s


----------



## fryguy (Dec 2, 2009)

Would be nice with higher upload speed.


----------



## shalimar (Dec 2, 2009)

hi,
when i check my speed using http://www.ip-details.com/internet-speed-test/ it comes to around 3Mbps


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 2, 2009)

Could have swore I posted in here before ... maybe it was another of the same topic.


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)

done it again


----------



## vjgbatemp (Dec 2, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> vjgbatemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is unlimited, i often downloaded over 30gig over a weekend.
most companies give package deals, this is o2's, if you have thier sim, thier broadband is cheaper.
the reason i used them is cuz that are the only uk internet company i know of that does NOT throttle.
virgin is absolute crap as is bt. i do support talk talk though cuz of thier stance on net neutrality.


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)

-


----------



## Issac (Dec 8, 2009)

Issac said:
			
		

> Though I am using utorrents downloading in 770kB/s at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright... my school's quite awesome compared to my home connection


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 8, 2009)

Sup?

Too bad most websites don't have THAT kind of bandwidth.


----------



## CasperH (Dec 8, 2009)

ericling said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, they have to share that with the whole campus


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 8, 2009)

Internet speed at my school. Jealous?


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 8, 2009)

i'm supposed to have 20mb/s, but it still better then at my school, there it couldn't even get a reading, that's how slow it is


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay, here's my home speed.




I'd rather not be with the notoriously shite virgin media, but what'cha gonna do? :|


----------



## Minox (Dec 8, 2009)

Good enough for ya?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, that's fucking horrible. I hate wireless internet...


----------



## Santee (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm satisfied never had any lag playing games and I blame my crappy laptop for my slow download speed on most sites on MU I get 500kbs and most I've ever had was 1mbs on a torrent.


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Dec 10, 2009)

Internet is heavily used in my house..By ME!!


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 10, 2009)

Hmm forgot that wireless internet can be slower than wired.

Ironically it isn't much of a difference for me.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 10, 2009)

lol, I sux.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Dec 14, 2009)

(my home)


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## lightyear (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## ether2802 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## 0927123 (Dec 15, 2009)

Here in Toronto, OVERPRICED Rogers sucks , anyone recommend a better deal?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 15, 2009)

that's bullshit it's supposed to go as high as 13mb!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## lightyear (Dec 15, 2009)

lol....much faster time of day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just downloaded at 14,000KB in megamanager!!!!!  I almost shat myself


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

Mine is so slow I'm not gonna bother writing it...


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Super Mario (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## The_greatest_MC (Dec 15, 2009)

dude if u think urs is slow mine is so slow that ot tales an hr or so to get to this site!Can u believe that!


----------



## cman1783 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2009)

The_greatest_MC said:
			
		

> dude if u think urs is slow mine is so slow that ot tales an hr or so to get to this site!Can u believe that!



wut.
Someone translate for me please.


----------



## Megane (Dec 15, 2009)

At school..not so bad!!


----------



## Megane (Dec 15, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> The_greatest_MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude(you), if you think yours internet speed is slow, mine is worse because it takes me one hour or so to get to this site(gbatemp.net)! Can you believe that!(expression)


----------



## blitzer320 (Dec 15, 2009)

Time Warner doesn't want people starting servers so they limit my upload D*** YOU TWC!!!!!!


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2009)

-


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2009)

927123 said:
			
		

> Here in Toronto, OVERPRICED Rogers sucks , anyone recommend a better deal?


Canada = the worst prices at the worst speeds!


----------



## 0927123 (Dec 15, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> 927123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and right now we're over our 60GB bandwidth limit, we're at 75 right now so we'll be like paying $50+ this month. Parents gonna be angry. Rogers sucks period. Better deal out there?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 16, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Canada = the worst prices at the worst speeds!


you havn't seen our prices. do you know what i pay a month? $150!


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 17, 2009)

Download=1.7Mbps
Upload=0.07Mbps
Pay=10$


----------



## Synchromatic (Dec 25, 2009)

AT&T U-Verse, running pretty swell.


----------



## playallday (Dec 25, 2009)

927123 said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TekSavvy has 5Mbps down and 800Kbps up with *unlimited bandwidth* for $40 bucks with a free WRT54GL wireless router but you do need to buy a modem for about $75.


----------



## elchzard (Dec 27, 2009)

Opal Telecom?


----------



## Thoob (Dec 27, 2009)

Atrocious... Supposed to be "Up to 8mbps", but they might as well say "Up to 999999999999999999mbps" as long as the "Up to" is there. It's an absolute scam.


----------



## boof222 (Dec 29, 2009)

from my laptop but its the same from my normal comp aswell


----------



## KDH (Dec 29, 2009)

I recently switched to SureWest (formerly everest) because Time Warner's connection speeds sucked.


----------



## dark42 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

Slow is slow!!

Slow at night!


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

Kadushy said:
			
		

> Slow is slow!!
> 
> Slow at night!








That is terrible.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Kadushy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.  It used to download at least 150kb max.  But nowadays since we moved this month, the max goes up to at least 60kb.
Slow is slow.


----------



## david432111 (Dec 30, 2009)

Depending on what load the network is at I can get up to 100 mbit dl, but my upload is always at 0.86 mbit.
Almost impossible not to be a leech when downloading torrents.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

david432111 said:
			
		

> Depending on what load the network is at I can get up to 100 mbit dl, but my upload is always at 0.86 mbit.
> Almost impossible not to be a leech when downloading torrents.



If I can manage at that upload speed, so can you.


----------



## testatura (Dec 30, 2009)

pretty slow but.. I am happy!


----------



## Hotzdevil (Dec 30, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Didn't I see a thread like this not too long ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya it was by me but the reason i started it was for the opposite reason where i asked people whose connection was the slowest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

BTW here's mine (This is at my office - at home not even worth mentioning...)


----------



## zero1221 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sad thing is that this is on a good day and I pay for 3Mb. I get frequent outages and even if I complain they don't do anything.

I hate living in the Boondocks. I can't even play most games online right now because my internet will just randomly disconnect.

What is really weird is that it only disconnects when I play an xbox 360 game for longer than 30 minutes or I download a lot of
stuff.


----------



## prowler (Dec 30, 2009)

-


----------



## Myidentityisasec (Dec 30, 2009)

Stupid hotel is has slow service >:|


----------



## Myidentityisasec (Dec 30, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Kadushy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I feel ya, I have SBC services at home and I getthat in Newark, CA GAHHHH D:


----------



## BlackDave (Dec 30, 2009)

I just want to cry


----------



## whatup777 (Dec 31, 2009)

http://


So Slow


----------



## EeZeEpEe (Dec 31, 2009)

david432111 said:
			
		

> Depending on what load the network is at I can get up to 100 mbit dl, but my upload is always at 0.86 mbit.
> Almost impossible not to be a leech when downloading torrents.


And I thought I had it bad with DL to UL ratios.


----------



## david432111 (Dec 31, 2009)

EeZeEpEe said:
			
		

> david432111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My isp has a policy where they try to maximize your connection when possible, it should include upload but apparently not...

Latest speedtest:


----------



## sinha (Apr 15, 2011)

I recently tested my speed in http://www.scanmyspeed.com/  can try here mine is 
Scan my Speed.com
1.625
0.2
0.413
0.05
1.625
0.2
0.413
0.05


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 15, 2011)

F*** AT&T, I'm moving to the clear network.


----------



## Bunie (Apr 15, 2011)

My internets being cut off tomorrow Q~Q

But, For laughs:


----------



## SS4 (Apr 15, 2011)

927123 said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I suggest u check http://www.canadianisp.ca/ and stop wasting ur money.

Go for tekksavvy or acanac, they offer cheap 5 mb/s with no upload/download cap, no traffic shaping or throttling either ^^

I posted my result with acanac, i also get VOIP phone with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: i missed the reply to that mentioning tekksavvy, but if u already have a good modem u can keep it and use it like i did. Ull have to pay for the VOIP module or run the software on ur comp coz i doubt u have one of those lying around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT 2 : heres my speed on average while i got multiple browser tab open running flash games on FB a few streaming video waiting at gogoanime.com as well so my result could be better if not for that






The distance shown in the test is wrong, I'm in Gatineau in front of Ottawa btw


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## SS4 (Apr 16, 2011)

ROFL i just noticed, this guy with 1 post, sinha, revived this thread from 2009...


----------



## CCNaru (Apr 16, 2011)

phone

o hay guise






 home


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 16, 2011)

SS4 said:
			
		

> ROFL i just noticed, this guy with 1 post, sinha, revived this thread from 2009...


Yeah, me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was going to reply to his/her post with "Don't bump it!" text, but I find it more useful so I didn't reply to his/her post. I remembered what Vulpes said that time: *"Let users revive some threads that are useful."* or something like that.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Deleted-273695 (Apr 16, 2011)

Recomended server:


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## nintendoom (Apr 16, 2011)

yay! Philippine internet!


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 16, 2011)

david432111 said:
			
		

> My isp has a policy where they try to maximize your connection when possible, it should include upload but apparently not...
> 
> Latest speedtest:


wh... whha.... WHHHAATATTTTT!!!!!?!??!?!?!!?!











   Fuck our internet!!!


----------



## scrtmstr (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Jasper07 (Apr 16, 2011)

Muahahhaha


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 16, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> problem with my internet is its too damn fucking latent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Gawd, WTF!


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Sop (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Eighteen (Apr 16, 2011)

*points below*


----------



## ppowerman5000 (Apr 16, 2011)

I pay 76$ monthly for this piece of crap, but at least is unlimited downloads...what gives.In Puerto Rico ISP are really crappy, I am thinking of upgrading to 8 MBPS, for 100$ monthly, but not sure though...


----------



## doyama (Apr 16, 2011)

59.99 from verizon fios


----------



## Y05h1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Do I win?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

Y05h1 said:
			
		

> Do I win?


WOAH
That speed is insane!
If I could have that speed I could download a blu-ray in 10 minutes!


----------



## OmegaVesko (Apr 16, 2011)

I pay like 30 euros for this. :/


----------



## Jasper07 (Apr 16, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Y05h1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... Which program do you use for downloading O.o


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 16, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Y05h1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about?

His speed: ~12 MegaBytes per second
Blu-ray size: ~50GB/50,000MB

50,000MB / 12 MBps = 4166.67 seconds = 69.44 mins = 1.16 hours.

Anyway, that's STILL frikkin fast.  My school has half that speed, and they're in the US's 98th percentile, and my state's 99th percentile.

Here's mine:




And I pay $15 a month for that POS!  I even have frikkin bandwidth caps!


----------



## Y05h1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends what OS I'm using. uTorrent for Windows, Transmission or uTorrent for Mac OS X, and Transmission or Vuze for Linux. It doesn't make much of a difference, everything downloads in minutes regardless  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: @Fishaman P
A single layer Blu-Ray is only 25GB. Which would still mean downloading a full Blu-Ray iso might take a while, but usually they would be rips regardless, and compressed, resulting in around 8GB file sizes.


----------



## dark.boy.6687 (Apr 16, 2011)

that's with rogers speedboost, which boosts the first 10mb of a file (i think).
my plan is supposed to be 10M/512K ($47 dollars...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Arras (Apr 16, 2011)

Sigh... Our ISP promised an increase from 8 to 20 Mb/s, but somehow it halved >_> And we still have to pay more for that crap.

At school I've got like 80 Mb/s down and 40 up, though.


----------



## Langin (Apr 16, 2011)

Damn slow


----------



## MigueelDnd (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## riverchen (Apr 16, 2011)

Not great, not bad either. Yoshi's is insane...


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 17, 2011)

Y05h1 said:
			
		

> Do I win?


WTF?! 5 stars?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so jealous.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 19, 2011)

asdf said:
			
		

> jonjon95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have At&t for Phone/Internet and Directv for TV too. x_x I heard Comcast caps bandwidth though. But I'm thinking of switching to Clear because at&t is starting bandwidth capping in May. Fuck at&t. Shitty and expensive for only 150 k/bs and now bandwidth caps?!?

Off topic:
Bandwidth caps *WILL* kill the internet! Just wait...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 22, 2011)

Not the worst.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Theraima (Apr 22, 2011)

Do I win? Im paying for 8mb/s.. It is acting up atm tho..


----------



## iceissocold (Apr 22, 2011)

I hate comcast. It bursts to 20 at the start and then drops to about 10-11. :/


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 24, 2011)

I've now created GBAtemp's Official Speed Wave!!! Just create a speedtest.net account and join the speed wave. This allows us to share, compare and see who has the fastest (and slowest) internet speeds. It also lists achievements similar to Steam or PSN. 

If this idea is allowed and accepted by the mods then could this also be put onto the front page so people can see where to go? I hope this catches on.

BTW My speed:


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 24, 2011)

@Gameking-4 post your speed on GBAtemp's speed wave (see my sig). All the results can then be easily compared, including isps, regions, countries, ping, download/upload, even what browser you're using.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 24, 2011)

edit: be sure to change your username when you register though, otherwise we won't know who you are!

edit2: noo! double post! sorry...


----------



## haddad (Apr 25, 2011)

looks like somebody took "haddad" username, wtf? lol

Here is mine (wireless connection):


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 25, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> looks like somebody took "haddad" username, wtf? lol
> 
> Here is mine (wireless connection):
> 
> ...



I hope this won't be too much of a problem in the future.

Please remember people to change your username, we have a lot of random numbers...

And does anyone know why my name is showing twice? I think it had something to do with me reseting my location.


----------



## Jasper07 (Apr 25, 2011)

Muahaha fastest connection in the speed wave.
I guess that will change quickly when one of the guys with 1TB/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will test it.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 25, 2011)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> Muahaha fastest connection in the speed wave.
> I guess that will change quickly when one of the guys with 1TB/s
> 
> 
> ...



42.62Mb?! No fair.
How come Netherlands have such good internet speeds?

edit: here's an interesting graph:


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 25, 2011)

Stupid Philippine internet.


----------



## Jasper07 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Jasper07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm dunno, we pay 50% for taxes and stuff, and we have fiberglass cables, so I guess that counts.
Btw, no one tested from japan then?


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 26, 2011)

Last April 15 2011





Today





The first one's better than the second one...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 26, 2011)

Wanna see something funny? My connection is technically better than FiReFoX_7, yet I get a lower grade. Oh, grade is probably based around location and speed and not general speed.


----------



## prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

November 24 2009





April 26 2011.


----------



## Redah (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 7, 2011)

Redah said:
			
		

>











You win.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Redah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shalimar (Aug 5, 2011)

My speed result is,download=1.09Mbps and my upload=0.87Mbps and i check my speed from scanmyspeed and the reason why im using this speed checker is that i dont have flash to support speedtest.net so i went for this and without java and flash its working..


----------



## zerofalcon (Aug 5, 2011)

Few days ago.. ISP's in Mexico are slowww


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Spoiler



I cant even play minecraft normally with such ping


----------



## Lacius (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## corenting (May 22, 2013)

My fiber connection (FTTLA) :




Upload is capped (around 10 Mb/s as you can see)...
I could have 200 Mb/s in download if the coaxial cables in my building weren't shitty ;(


----------



## xcvchnvxzvfdfbgd (Jul 20, 2013)

My Internet speed test results are,
Download Speed: 18.89 Mbps
Upload Speed:0.795 Mbps.
I got this results from ScanMySpeed.com


----------

